# We should all have a contingency plan to self-isolate



## Marion (1 Mar 2020)

We should all have some plans In place if we need to self isolate because of workplace requirements. As a public sector teacher  who had to endure students coughing and sneezing in my vicinity last week, we are at great risk as is everyone in a confined work space.

Information on how to sneeze and cough (into elbow please) is vital. Seriously, who throws away a tissue after a single use into a closed bin?  Hand washing technique is vital.

I showed videos to my classes and we had discussions on the matter - relevant  to my subject area - not off topic. Hopefully, we will not get Covid19.

Marion


----------

